# Standards??



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Can Any one show me some pics of their standard poodles,would love to see them.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Introducing Kirada Toledo Steel aka the T Dog. He is a blue standard, and the love of my life :smile:









8 weeks old, only just home with us a couple of days










And the naughty puppy he has grown into at 8 months!

Second shot is a little blurry, I need to take some new ones.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

hes gorgeous thank you for showing the pics


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my two Black Standard's. 

I just love Standard Poodles!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is one of my favorite pictures of Enzo.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

A few of my new boy Vega @ 16 weeks:


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

They are all gorgeous  thanks for sharing them,the standards are huge arnt they


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

They can get quite big,with females being smaller...20-24 in.
Males are usually in the 24 plus range.
You can also get a 'moyen' standard,which are popular in Europe and are around the 18-20 inch range.
Here is Gunther smelling some fir.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

spoofan said:


> They can get quite big,with females being smaller...20-24 in.
> Males are usually in the 24 plus range.
> You can also get a 'moyen' standard,which are popular in Europe and are around the 18-20 inch range.
> Here is Gunther smelling some fir.


LOVE this picture!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Picture of my and my sister's standards can be found on the thread titled 'the rest of the gang'. They were all six months and under when they were taken a week ago.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

They are beautiful I love them


----------

